# Betta doesn't like light???



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

A while back I got my betta a 5gal tank kit from walmart. For the first week or two Tiberius seemed to really enjoy everything about it. I had to put a sponge where the water comes out because the water current bothered him but then everything was fine. 

In the past couple of weeks Tiberius flares nearly constantly while I have the light on. A few minutes after I turn it off he calms right down and acts normal. Why dosn't he like his light? My other betta Eugene is a tank that is identical to Tiberius' but isn't bothered by the light at all. 

Does Tiberius just not like his light anymore? Should I just leave it off or buy a different colored bulb. It is currently a regular floresent bulb that comes with the tank but I have seen different colors such as green, blue, red, ect. sold at a local pet store. Let me know what you guys think please.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, I bought a cute little light for my betta's container, and he HATES it! I am not sure why betta's don't like the light, but they do. I suggest you don't leave your fish in direct sunlight, and a cute little light like I have is completely pointless because my betta goes BONKERS when I turn it on.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

The light probably causes some reflection in the tank where he can see himself, causing him to flare. I would try a different colored bulb and if that doesn't work, put him in a room with a good amount of sunlight (but no direct sunlight on the tank).


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I think I will try a different colored bulb and see if that helps any.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Indeed, sounds like he's seeing himself.  If he didn't do this before, did the lighting in the room change? I know when I have the betta tank light on I absolutely have to have either ALL the drapes opened up (for lots of natural light to cut the reflection), or my dining room lights on...or he will spend all day trying to do a stare down with himself.


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dragonflie, the lighting hasn't changed at all that's what's weird. I'm just keeping his light off untill I can try a different color bulb. I only turn his like on for like 5 minutes for him to feed. The whole time he is fine with it. Some times I forget to turn it off and he dosn't start flaring untill the light has been on for like an hour, which leads me to beleive he simply dosn't like the light lol.

He is in a well lit room btw. He is in the living room where there are 3 windows that have the curtins open all of the time. He is also not in direct sunlight so no worries there people. 

Again thank you everyone for your advise!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

No problem. If he doesn't have live plants, then he doesn't really need the light. I never turn on the lights unless I'm going to take pics in my aquarium, and it's worked for over a year!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe the light is too strong, and that bothers him, or he might be seeing his refection. Funny, my fish are an opposite story they LOVE their light! lol!


----------

